# Greasy duck



## shadowgrass hd (Oct 1, 2009)

I just got a teal mount given to me that is greasy and smells. Is there any way to fix it without destroying it?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope! Once the grease starts leaking from the seem...It's never ending. Wash it out with mineral spirts, but it will come right back in no time. That's why it's essential to properly flesh and degrease a bird. You might as well trash it.


----------



## shadowgrass hd (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, at least it was free...
Thanks


----------

